# A Treatise on Spiritual Comfort -- John Colquhoun



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

_A Treatise on Spiritual Comfort_ by John Colquhoun (1748 - 1827) is available online here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 26, 2008)

For those who may be wondering who John Colquhoun is, here is a biographical sketch by David Lachman as found in the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History & Theology_, p. 196:



> *Colquhoun, John* (1748 - 1827), CofS minister and author. Born in the parish of Luss (Dunbartonshire), Colquhoun attributed his conversion to the answer to the Shorter Catechism's question, 'What is effectual calling?' Referred by a teacher to Thomas Boston's* _Fourfold State_, he began an aquaintance with Boston's writings which continued throughout his life. He studied at the University of Glasgow, was ordained to the New Church (St John's), South Leith, in 1781 and remained there until his death.
> 
> He was a popular and influential evangelical preacher, whose sermons and writings reflect in great measure those of the Marrow brethren (_see_ Marrow Controversy) and whose theology was more in accord with that of the Secession* churches than that of his fellow Evangelicals* in the CofS. In advising the many students of divinity who frequented his ministry, he declined to recommend _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_, as the General Assembly had condemned it. But Boston's notes to the _Marrow_ were not so condemned, and these he warmly recommended. [RAM: 'One of his advices we give in its original Scots form: "Noo, I daurna advise ye to read _The Marrow o' Modern Deeveenity_, for ye ken the Assembly condemned it. But they didna condemn Tammas Bowston's notes on _The Marrow_."', as quoted by John Macleod, _Scottish Theology_, p. 219.]
> 
> Colquhoun's works, all intensely practical, were widely influential: _A Treatise of Spiritual Comfort_ (E, 1813; 1822); _A Treatise on the Law and the Gospel_ (E, 1816; 1819); _A Treatise on the Covenant of Grace_ (E, 1818); _A Catechism for the Instruction and Direction of Young Communicants_ (E, 1821; 1838); _A Treatise on the Covenant of Works_ (E, 1821); _A View of Saving Faith_ (E, 1824); _A Collection of the Promises of the Gospel_ (E, 1825); _A View of Evangelical Repentance_ (E, 1825); _Sermons, chiefly on Doctrinal Subjects_ [RAM: See here for details on the forthcoming republication of these sermons] (E, 1836), includes a brief memoir.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> For those who may be wondering who John Colquhoun is, here is a biographical sketch by David Lachman as found in the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History & Theology_, p. 196:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, Mr. Smarty-Pants, how do you pronounce his last name? Huh? Huh?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 27, 2008)

bookslover said:


> OK, Mr. Smarty-Pants, how do you pronounce his last name? Huh? Huh?



Um, ok, here you go:

Pronounciation of Colquhoun


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _A Treatise on Spiritual Comfort_ by John Colquhoun (1748 - 1827) is available online here.



I have only read a bit of it (on depression/melancholy); but others inform me its a spiritual classic. Must get to it soon.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 27, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > _A Treatise on Spiritual Comfort_ by John Colquhoun (1748 - 1827) is available online here.
> ...



It's a FANTASTIC book. You really should get to it soon


----------

